# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  anh em nao có driver xem ở dxdiag thông tin system model là: to be Filled by o.e.m

## nguyennam19

trên máy và mian có ghi thông asrock , e5400 và em xem ở dxdiag thông tin system model là: to be filled by o.e.m .ai có cho mình xin nha.minh đang cần gấp.cảm ơn cả nhà

----------

